# question for those who have done water pump / tensioners on 2.5



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

I was wondering how the a/c belt and accessory belt tensioners are fastened/bolted in. I am getting ready to do my water pump, belts, and tensioners, and don't want to get all the way to remove the tensioners and have to wait 3 days to get a tool. In the bentley manual it looks like they are bolted from the back or side of the back.
Also, is it necessary to unbolt the exhaust manifold, and remove the selector level cable from the trans?

Any advice/tips?

Thanks


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

-use a wrench to untension the belt tensioners.
-remove belts
-both tensioner use a triple box bolt(i think a 12?)
-no bolts from the back. just center front.
- water pump is 3 bolts thru the pulley to hold the water pump on..
-no need to do anything for the exhaust or cables...why?


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Bentley states to un bolt exhaust and shifter linkage, I thought that might be overkill.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

that make ZERO sense...


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> that make ZERO sense...


Damn Bentley Manuals... Always making you go the long way for nothing. I do agree, makes absolutely no sense what so ever. :banghead:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

old picture fro SC setup idea..ignore that.

the water pump is the top one on the left near the motor mount.
you can also see the triplebox bolts holding on the 2 tensioners.
NO REASON to touch anything more...never the exhaust haha


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Do you know the torque specs on the tensioner bolts?


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

how many miles do you have on the car? i'm at 78K and wondering when i should look into doing this as well...


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

im at 83k. Took the car in for coil pack recall, found out water pump has a small leak. There was some dried up coolant in the area, and I also had to add a liittle a while ago. No big deal, just gives me a reason to do the water pump, belts, and tensioners.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

My ******* side is telling me to use a bicycle pump and rag to help speed up the coolant refill process, is this a bad idea?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

LampyB said:


> i'm at 78K and wondering when i should look into doing this as well...



I would say "If it aint broke, don't fix it" for this type of repair. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The Bentley also says to take off the intake manifold lol.. What a pain. Makes me think there are people out there following it and really wasting time


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> The Bentley also says to take off the intake manifold lol..


:what::laugh:


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Anyone have the torque specs for the belt tensioners?


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Job done, wasn't difficult. Motor sounds better. There is one pulley that I would replace, had I known I would have bought it. :beer:


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

Did you have to unmount the engine/transmission to do this or is it doable without moving it at all? I have seen both "yes" and "no" to this question.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

no


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> -use a wrench to untension the belt tensioners.
> -remove belts
> -both tensioner use a triple box bolt(i think a 12?)
> -no bolts from the back. just center front.
> ...


Does the engine need to be unbolted and jacked to raise the water pump above the frame rails for removal? I have seen both yes and no to this question.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

it makes it easier, yes. is it a must? no


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> it makes it easier, yes. is it a must? no


Great info - thank you!


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

My water pump has finally started to weep, so getting close to replacing it (or bringing it to NLS). Is it easier to remove the alternator or intake to get to the thermostat? Should I replace the tensioners and idlers while in there?


----------

